# butt checkers



## Trinity

We did this at work, but with maple leaves. Just get a stencil, wet the brush, and brush the hair the wrong way over the stencil. Easy as pie


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Yeah you can use stencils, they come in heaps of different patterns. You can also use a small square fine toothed comb. Different patterns highlight different features and can either make the horses hindquarters look better or worse. I suggest playing around with different types at home to see what works best. Theres heaps of different patterns on google.

edit: spraying them with a spray used for plaiting will help keep them looking nice throughout the day


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I have never heard of doing this but it sounds fun!!! Anyone have pics??  What kind of shows would you do this at?


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse

Ive seen it done at hack shows, led classes and sometimes in dressage.

Here are a few pics, they arn't mine.


----------



## drafts4ever

that's cute!


----------



## upnover

They were popular with hunters way way back in the day and I HEAR they're getting to be popular again in the A circuit (particularly in the derby field). They're supposed to accentuate a nice bottom.  And if I remember correctly there are a few patterns that are "traditional"- checkers, triangles, and maybe stripes? And I THINK the different patterns were used for particular horses. Like the triangles were for green horses? checkers were for geldings or something? I don't remember the details! But there are some really cool designs out there these days!


----------



## smrobs

Haha, when I first saw this thread, my first thought was ":? What are they checking the butts for? Are they checking people butts or horse butts? :?"

Forgive my blondeness. LOL. Learn something new every day.


----------



## IrishRider

I have always wondered what this was for. I went to an Arab show a few years back and a lot of the dressage competitors were doing this. I haven't seen it at any of the h/j shows yet but I heard it was making a comeback too.


----------



## MIEventer

They are popular at Events. I wouldn't use them in the Hunter Ring at all, nor Dressage. Jumpers is acceptable.

You can buy a package of them from your tack store. I have a package of 5. They are great fun.


----------



## IrishRider

Figures....nothing fun is allowed in the hunter ring. Too bad I don't have the stomach for jumpers.


----------



## upnover

I would use them in the hunter ring. Seeing how they're making a come back in the derby field, which is basically the best of the best in some of the top A shows in the hunter world. That is, IF your horse has a suitable bottom that you'd want to show off ('cause let's face it, not every horse does!)


----------



## IrishRider

I am so not good at conformation so I have no idea if my horse has a nice bum or not. It's big, that's all I know.


----------



## riccil0ve

smrobs said:


> Haha, when I first saw this thread, my first thought was ":? What are they checking the butts for? Are they checking people butts or horse butts? :?"
> 
> Forgive my blondeness. LOL. Learn something new every day.


I totally thought the same thing. I was imagining someone walking around the show grounds making sure everyone's butt's looked okay, haha.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Does anyone have any cool pics of this?? I'd love to see


----------



## Gidji

There's a leaf one but I doubt you'd get away with that in the show ring.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

That leaf is SO cool!!! How do you get these again??


----------



## Jillyann

^ Basically, just get a stencil of the pattern you want (or if your really good I guess you could do it free hand), and brush the hair the opposite direction with a fine toothbrush, or stiff body brush, and then spray it with hair spray so it'll stay all day.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

Neat!! 

Maybe I'll do that at one of our mini trial events next year


----------



## Jillyann

Yeah, I bet it would look awesome on Sandie!!


----------



## SoMuchManureSoLittleTime

I've seen some "how to" videos on YouTube showing how you make these.

Go to YouTube and search for "Quarter Marks."

Step by step instructions.

Very cool.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

SoMuchManureSoLittleTime said:


> I've seen some "how to" videos on YouTube showing how you make these.
> 
> Go to YouTube and search for "Quarter Marks."
> 
> Step by step instructions.
> 
> Very cool.


Awesome...by the way I LOVE your username LOL!!! :lol:


----------



## speedy da fish

Trinity said:


> We did this at work, but with maple leaves. Just get a stencil, wet the brush, and brush the hair the wrong way over the stencil. Easy as pie


yep  thats right!


----------



## Amba1027

smrobs said:


> Haha, when I first saw this thread, my first thought was ":? What are they checking the butts for? Are they checking people butts or horse butts? :?"
> 
> Forgive my blondeness. LOL. Learn something new every day.


I was thinking the same thing too at first. Then while I was waiting for the page to load I figured it out lol. If I still had my horse I'd probably get a whole bunch of stencils from an art store and do a different one every time I rode. I love stuff like this.


----------

